# corrado owner too.



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

i just picked up a 90 g60, its seems that there are a few of us A6 owner that own rados also. If photobucket was cooperating i'd start this rollcall thread with pics of both cars.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: corrado owner too. (ironmule)*

Haha! You must be drinking the same water as the rest of us! I need to pull my G60 and send it out for inspection. It's been 4 years since I had her rebuilt, so this inspection is just a precautionary measure. This thread needs pics!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Roll call!


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

i used to have a 90 corrado, sold it. now i have an 88 rocco. but i still LOVE corrados. i will own one again someday


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

Here's mine


----------

